# Heater problems, Eberspacher



## thejoys (Nov 18, 2009)

hi people

trying to sort out my eberspacher heater, came with the motorhome but never used it, anyone up to speed on these? it's an old D5L

CHEERS

martin


----------



## Dezi (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi, I had an Eberspacher fitted in the last Murvi.

Whats the problem?

Dezi

Head Office  Eberspächer (UK) Ltd
Headlands Business Park
Salisbury Road
Ringwood
Hants
BH24 3PB         Tel: (01425) 480151


----------



## biggirafe (Nov 19, 2009)

This may help if you don't have it
http://www.eberspacher.com/downloads/technical-documents/airD5LC_technical.pdf


----------



## oldiebutgoodie (Nov 19, 2009)

I've got a troubleshooting and repair manual if you need a copy - that link is only for installation/operating/maintenance.


----------



## zeezee16 (Nov 19, 2009)

thejoys said:


> hi people
> 
> trying to sort out my eberspacher heater, came with the motorhome but never used it, anyone up to speed on these? it's an old D5L
> 
> ...


Hi, what problem are you having with it, If its blowing out just cold air, check the fuel pump is working. If you put your hand on it, it should be pulsing, If not, put a multimeter across the power lead, you should get a voltage. If you have volts, take the pump off and carefully put 12v onto the terminals, if it doesnt pulse, it might be knackered.
If its knackered, dont buy a eberspacher or webasto pump, they are about £65, I got mine off ebay, brand new, £37 plus £1.75 P&P
sellers name is Sarkblue, he's on Guernsey. Have a look on ebay, item no 400085484162
If thats your problem, hope this helps.
Cheers, Pete


----------



## AndyC (Nov 20, 2009)

There are loads of manuals on Eberspacher's American website: Espar - Technical Manuals, Operating and Instruction Guides

AndyC


----------



## oldiebutgoodie (Nov 20, 2009)

AndyC said:


> There are loads of manuals on Eberspacher's American website: Espar - Technical Manuals, Operating and Instruction Guides
> 
> AndyC



See my message above!


----------



## thejoys (Nov 20, 2009)

*my heater problem*

hi people,

thanks for the replies and advice, dowloaded the manual, fuelpump doesn't pulse, glow plug no good, will do more test when parts arrive, you people are the biz.

cheers


----------

